# I lost my Abby today



## hibiscusmile (Jul 19, 2011)

My Abby was sick for the last couple days, I cked on her last night about 2:30 and she was just laying and breathing hard, I knelt down to pet her for awhile and then went to bed, when I got up this morning she was gone. I love her and I miss her so much today,. I cannot stop crying, I could not find anyone to help take her to the vet and finally broke down and called my son to come over, I hate asking for help, but the vet and the warden would not do it and did not know anyone who would. She weighed about 150 lbs, so it was no small task lifting her. I keep wanting to call her to go outside with me, or thinking I will step on her if I dont watch where I am walking. This is so hard to have something for all these years and lose it. I had a small nap this afternoon as I had such a sick headache, and when I woke up, something felt terribly wrong...... I lost my other dog about 12 years ago, and got Abby after that, I forgot how hard this was.


----------



## mantidfromhell (Jul 19, 2011)

im so sorry for your loss  shes in a better place now


----------



## sppc9876 (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear that. I'm sure Abby had a wonderful life and you can only hope she's left with those memories. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm so sorry Rebecca, I know how hard losing a member of the family like that can be, she was Beautiful !!! I still mis my Lab-Hombre that passed over 12 years ago. I love all my dogs, just wish they were with us a little longer than they are. Cry it out and don't fight it in the end you'll feel better, I promise. :flowers: :flowers: :flowers:


----------



## Termite48 (Jul 19, 2011)

Rebecca: I am so saddened to know you are sad and lost without Abby. All of us get attached to our pets and it is no easier dealing with it than if it were a husband or wife or a child. I also lost a dog on my birthday once and had to bury her right in the middle of the birthday meal, so the kids would not see Sandy. He was about 10 years old. Well, Abby is not ill now and hurting. Cheer up! We all love you.

Rich


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jul 19, 2011)

Rebecca, dear, I know that following your loss of Abby, you wouldn't want to be bright and cheerful. Every tear that you shed for her is an emblem of your love, so cry away until the sad memories slowly become replaced by happy ones. Love, Phil


----------



## NecroticSnail (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. She was a beautiful dog.


----------



## d17oug18 (Jul 20, 2011)

Beautiful Dog, Im so sorry for the loss and hope another dog can fill the gap =/


----------



## AmandaLynn (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss Rebecca.

Rest in peace sweet Abby.


----------



## mantiscraze (Jul 20, 2011)

RIP


----------



## Malti (Jul 20, 2011)

although you're sad about the loss, I'm sure you gave her the best during these 12yrs, I know how it feels, but try to find comfort in knowing that you always kept her as a queen. *hugs*


----------



## sporeworld (Jul 20, 2011)

Man, I feel your pain.

It's comforting to think back on the good times when the tears come, and forward to the next animal to receive all that love. Gonna be one lucky gal.

Bon Voyage, Abby!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 20, 2011)

You are all so sweet, thank you and tearing up so gonna go!


----------



## Rick (Jul 20, 2011)

So sorry! I love my Charlie and it will be a sad day when he leaves me. Just remember that you gave her a good life.


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm so sorry Rebecca, *Does her best to hug over the internet.*

It is so hard to loose them, especially when they have been in our lives for so long. I lost my cat of 16 years late last year and there are still times when I will catch a shape out of the corner of my eye and automatically think it is him and then have to remind myself, no, he is no longer here.

Run free Abby, I'm sure there is an entire swarm of twinkling mantises waiting to escort you across the rainbow bridge.


----------



## ismart (Jul 20, 2011)

So sorry Rebecca.  She is now in doggie haven, chasing cars, and tearing the mailmans arm off! R.I.P ABBY! You will be missed!


----------



## Colorcham427 (Jul 20, 2011)

I am SO SO SO SORRY for your loss. It saddens me so much when these things happen, my condolences.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 20, 2011)

Oh no, I am so sorry for your loss. I lost one of mine this January. The pain never goes away but it does get easier.


----------



## Idolofreak (Jul 20, 2011)

Sorry.  Had our Dalamtian put down three years ago, so I know what you feel like.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 8, 2011)

I just wanted to say Thank You for all your wishes for us. This is still really hard to deal with, I am still greiving and crying every day, it is all the little moments that bring on the pain, like going outside with coffee for our first pee, taking the fly bottles outside to empty for another pee or poo, at 4 pm she wanted her dinner, and would come pester me till I fed her, after taking a shower and putting my washcloth on the clothes bin, she would wait till I wasn't around and go pull it on the floor, or playing with her baby toy after dinner, squeaking constantly till she was happy she made it squeak enough. She loved peanut butter, I would put a big spoonful in an old peanut butter jar and she would take it and spend 20 minutes licking it out. After dinner, she would go outside for her last job and either lay and wait for daddy to come from the barn, she could watch the barn from the patio door, ( cause he always gave her cookies) or she would come into the bugatorium with me and lay while I worked. We still look not to step on her at night, or when I go to the fridge, she always lays in the way, she hated storms, and used to hide in the small bathroom, she knew where the safe room was. I miss my Abby, I don't think I can ever do this again, it is too painful.

Once again, thanks for you thoughts and wishes. I did not mean to write all this.


----------



## agent A (Aug 24, 2011)

that is so sad  dogs are just a wonderful part of our lives and when they go they take so much of our hearts with them

there are so many nice dogs in my neighborhood like a burneese mountain dog and a shnauzer and a lab and a puppy that is some mix but is so cute, as well as a lab/border collie mix that is some guys but she is nice and follows me when I'm getting hickory in the woods (she knows that there will be sticks involved, and she loves to play fetch) and then this cute little bijon who is like 14 years old but has been suffering from cancer for like a year, anyways, dogs are so wonderful especially when they are excited to see people and are friendly and quiet (the only neighborhood dog here I don't like is my neighbors' miniature shnauzer, she is so loud and mean)

but I know you'll miss Abby so much she looked like a wonderful dog    

this is one of the sadest things I read all day


----------

